# Gun Dog Whistle



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

For general use I use a inexpensive orange Roy Gonia Special.

For Hunt Test or short Field Trial work I like a Megawhistle.

For long Open All Age work I may take out a Green Monster if the weather conditions are difficult.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> For general use I use a inexpensive orange Roy Gonia Special.
> 
> For Hunt Test or short Field Trial work I like a Megawhistle.
> 
> For long Open All Age work I may take out a Green Monster if the weather conditions are difficult.


We use Acme Thunderer and Pat Burns Green Monster.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We are new to field training with hunt tests in mind. I got a Roy Gonia Special and I like it fine. I don't think we will need anything louder.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

sammydog said:


> We are new to field training with hunt tests in mind. I got a Roy Gonia Special and I like it fine. I don't think we will need anything louder.


Welcome to Field Events! I'll warn you, it can become an addiction for both you and the dog. 

You may wish to pick up a megawhistle for windy days when the dog is driving through heavy cover. Keep in mind that the dog is running hard with leaves, brush and branches going by its' head and ears as it moves. You may need the added directional intensity to help the dog hear the whistle over the ambient noise level it's dealing with.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you, put like that it does make sense and I will look into getting one. Although at this point we have not done any training on handling. We have worked on sit and come whistles. But I want more daylight after work before I start handling. My pup, is already hopelessly addicted. She was bred for it! I love to see her do it! I tell you, there was nothing like the expression on her face when she got her first bird. Then on the next retrieve she was SO much more intense!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Thank you, put like that it does make sense and I will look into getting one. Although at this point we have not done any training on handling. We have worked on sit and come whistles. But I want more daylight after work before I start handling. My pup, is already hopelessly addicted. She was bred for it! I love to see her do it! I tell you, there was nothing like the expression on her face when she got her first bird. Then on the next retrieve she was SO much more intense!


Training can be difficult at this time of year when there is such a shortage of daylight. You can start out basic pile work and three handed casting in the yard or near a lighted school yard. 

You never know what a dog has inside until they get that first bird. Then all the switches turn on and you can see what the dog is all about. Kinda fun ain't it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I do have a tall shop light in my yard that I use to practice agility after work, but I was thinking waiting for daylight would be better for starting. I would think it would be harder to see at night, but I guess those bumpers are white! Is it common to train under lights? There is a school we were practicing at back when we had daylight, but they do not have lights! Nor does my local park.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

I keep a special just for short toots in the park or whatever. Usually I stick with the mega whistles for training, hunting and tests, but have a green monster on hand if conditions are tough.

Couple of things about whistles:

1) if you are at a test, always have two on the lanyard, just in case. I have had mysterious whistle malfunctions during blinds and it isn't fun.

2) if you are at a test or training with a group, consider the mega whistle instead of the Fox or any of the ones without the 'megaphone'. It isn't just for directing the sound to the dog, it is better on everyone's ears who is standing around (judges etc.)


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Tatnall said:


> I keep a special just for short toots in the park or whatever. Usually I stick with the mega whistles for training, hunting and tests, but have a green monster on hand if conditions are tough.
> 
> Couple of things about whistles:
> 
> ...


 

You aren't kidding! Those cotton pick'n Fox 40's are a real pain to be along side of "litterally".


----------

